# [2016] Rescinding Wyndham Contract



## KatLin42

Hello! 

We are currently staying at Bonnet Creek and went to a sales presentation on Thursday 11/17/16. After listening to all the B.S. our salesman was spewing, my husband fell hook line and sinker for the 'it will pay for itself' line . I'll admit, it sounded like a great deal with huge discounts, maintenance fees paying for themselves and being able to rent units for $2000 with no fees deducted by Wyndham! 

I know, I know... we should have never been in that presentation, but I honestly did want to learn more about Wyndham as it has some awesome locations we want to try. 

So now to the point of my post... After showing my husband everything I found on here (THANK YOU BTW), I've already drafted our cancelation letter and copied the first page of our contract to send to Wyndham Contact Recissions. I should thank Bonnet Creek for letting me print those items free of charge lol. I feel fairly confident that the process will work as it's supposed to thanks to reading everyone's posts on here, but my main concern is what to do with the items given during our purchase? We received an Amazon Fire tablet with a lot of the literature loaded on to it. What should I do with it? Does it need to go back with my letter? 

Also, we were approved for a PayPal credit line for the entire purchase amount. Has anyone had any issues getting that credited back to $0?

Another stupid move on my part was trying to handle this immediately the next morning by going to the sales department and trying to give it back (the tablet). All that got me was another sit down with our salesman and him blatantly lying about the rescission period. He claimed it was 15 days repeatedly until I called him out and said the contract we signed clearly stated 10. He also gave me his cell number and asked I call him after work hours so he can give me all the tricks to making money of this 'investment' lol.

So now, we have our letter signed and ready to send and I've found a fax number as well. If anyone could advise as to what to do with all of our literature, I'd greatly appreciate it! I'd also appreciate any additional contact information to follow up this process such as emails or phone numbers. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Passepartout

Send the letter Certified w/return receipt. I like adding the line, "Promotional material to be returned under separate cover."  Then send back the tablet and all their stuff. Insured. And keep the receipt to prove that you did. 

This is not their first rodeo. You will receive your deposit, and they should cancel the PayPal credit account. It can take up to 45 days.

Glad you found us in time. This lying about the rescission period looks like a new tactic to sink the hook a little deeper. Someone needs to get that in writing from one of the weasels for the FL atty. general. Of course they'd just fire him and say he's a rogue and that's not official policy. He'd be working at another resort that afternoon.

Enjoy the rest of your vacation.

Jim


----------



## KatLin42

Thanks Jim! Now we can get back to relaxing at this great resort!


----------



## 55plus

Just think about all the tens of thousands of dollars you just saved. Timeshares work great if you know how to use them. If you decide to buy, buy resale off this website, eBay, etc. But before you do ask questions and understand what you are doing. . .


----------



## bendadin

We went to that WBC timeshare presentation. My offer started at 400K points for $100,000. Then we were offered 105K points for $18,000. Then we were offered EOY 105K for $10,000. We came home and I paid $610 closed for 210K EOY for WBC.


----------



## KatLin42

bendadin said:


> We went to that WBC timeshare presentation. My offer started at 400K points for $100,000. Then we were offered 105K points for $18,000. Then we were offered EOY 105K for $10,000. We came home and I paid $610 closed for 210K EOY for WBC.


That's awesome! We signed for 126,000 with 274,000 bonus points and VIP for two years for just under 20,000!! Hence why we are rescinding, researching and buying resale in the future.


----------



## whitewater

KatLin42 said:


> That's awesome! We signed for 126,000 with 274,000 bonus points and VIP for two years for just under 20,000!! Hence why we are rescinding, researching and buying resale in the future.



congrats on saving all the money!  PS.  you will love wyndham once you purchase resale and you get all the same benefits/resorts.  

welcome


----------



## Joe236

Ok, so it looks like we just pretty much got the same deal, and after feeling like we were pressured into moving on a deal that would not be there later, we caved.   Knowing during the signing I had 5 days to cancel allows me to come home and regroup.  My question is how do I go about getting the same package/better on the resale area.  They made it sound we could only get to VIP if we purchase 400,000 points and the only way to get the Wyndham Club Access was through them.  

I guess I should be rescinding as well it seems.


----------



## TUGBrian

is vip worth overpaying by tens of thousands of dollars?


----------



## Joe236

Probably not.  I am trying to read everything I can now, and figure this all out.  My head was spinning after this sale.....They were so quick to book a room using this promotional points they gave us.  This will be a tough one to tell the wife that great unit in Destin will go away.   I am looking around online and looks like I can find a similar point package from under $600-900 probably better with patience.  Excuse my ignorance please......but can you still get access to the (APR) Advanced Reservation Priority program buying re-sell?  I am looking now, but haven't got that far.


----------



## TUGBrian

the fact that you feel rushed and still have questions is a perfectly (and suggested) reason to rescind.


----------



## ronparise

Regarding ARP. The answer is yes, ARP works with resale points


----------



## Ty1on

Joe236 said:


> Ok, so it looks like we just pretty much got the same deal, and after feeling like we were pressured into moving on a deal that would not be there later, we caved.   Knowing during the signing I had 5 days to cancel allows me to come home and regroup.  My question is how do I go about getting the same package/better on the resale area.  They made it sound we could only get to VIP if we purchase 400,000 points and the only way to get the Wyndham Club Access was through them.
> 
> I guess I should be rescinding as well it seems.



The only way to get to *VIP* is through them.  You can buy *Club Wyndham Access* resale, with all the benefits of Club Wyndham Access except VIP privileges, Club Pass, and RCI Points, none of which are likely worth the cost of admission.


----------



## Joe236

Okay....I maybe dumb but what exactly does it mean when it says "ADDRESSED TO THE OTHER CONTRACTING PARTY AS SHOWN ON THIS AGREEMENT"  Who all do I send it to besides Wyndham at 10750 WEST CHARLESTON BOULEVARD?

"PURCHASER'S NONWAIVABLE RIGHT TO CANCEL". NOTICE YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO CANCEL THIS AGREEMENT WITHIN FIVE (5) DAYS AFTER THE DATE OF
THIS AGREEMENT. CANCELLATION MUST BE IN WRITING AND IF SENT BY MAIL TO WYNDHAM VACATION RESORTS, INC., ATTENTION: ACCOUNT SERVICING OPERATIONS -RESCISSION DEPARTMENT AT: P.O. BOX 94443, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89193 OR 10750 WEST CHARLESTON BOULEVARD, SUITE 130, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89135. ADDRESSED TO THE OTHER CONTRACTING PARTY AS SHOWN ON THIS AGREEMENT, CANCELLATION WILL BE ACCOMPLISHED AT THE MOMENT THE LETTER IS POSTMARKED. IF SENT BY MAIL, THE LETTER MAY BE CERTIFIED WITH A RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED. YOUR RIGHT TO CANCEL CANNOT BE WAIVED."

Ready to try and mail this off tomorrow or Wednesday.  Not sure when the agreement actually started since it was signed Sunday afternoon 27 NOV 16.  Thanks again for saving my butt tons of cash.


----------



## Ty1on

Joe236 said:


> Okay....I maybe dumb but what exactly does it mean when it says "ADDRESSED TO THE OTHER CONTRACTING PARTY AS SHOWN ON THIS AGREEMENT"  Who all do I send it to besides Wyndham at 10750 WEST CHARLESTON BOULEVARD?
> 
> "PURCHASER'S NONWAIVABLE RIGHT TO CANCEL". NOTICE YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO CANCEL THIS AGREEMENT WITHIN FIVE (5) DAYS AFTER THE DATE OF
> THIS AGREEMENT. CANCELLATION MUST BE IN WRITING AND IF SENT BY MAIL TO WYNDHAM VACATION RESORTS, INC., ATTENTION: ACCOUNT SERVICING OPERATIONS -RESCISSION DEPARTMENT AT: P.O. BOX 94443, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89193 OR 10750 WEST CHARLESTON BOULEVARD, SUITE 130, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89135. ADDRESSED TO THE OTHER CONTRACTING PARTY AS SHOWN ON THIS AGREEMENT, CANCELLATION WILL BE ACCOMPLISHED AT THE MOMENT THE LETTER IS POSTMARKED. IF SENT BY MAIL, THE LETTER MAY BE CERTIFIED WITH A RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED. YOUR RIGHT TO CANCEL CANNOT BE WAIVED."
> 
> Ready to try and mail this off tomorrow or Wednesday.  Not sure when the agreement actually started since it was signed Sunday afternoon 27 NOV 16.  Thanks again for saving my butt tons of cash.



The "OTHER CONTRACTING PARTY" is Wyndham.  If you send the rescission to that Las Vegas address, they will process your rescission.  You can send the promotional materials to the same address in a seperate box.


----------



## vlt

I'm chiming in here to say that today I received, via email, our confirmation to rescind - yay! 

My husband and I 'purchased' Wyndham timeshares while on vacation and afterwards felt we had made a mistake so I did an online search looking for info about it all and _THANKFULLY_ found this site and joined.  The information I found here guided me with our rescind letter in time and now we're just waiting for our refund plus instruction on what to do with the FIRE tablet as I had asked in the letter.

Next step - study all the info available here.  

Virginia
Canada


----------



## theo

vlt said:


> <snip> ...we're just waiting for our refund plus instruction on what to do with the FIRE tablet as I had asked in the letter.  <snip>



Wyndham is legally obligated (by established state law) to process your timely cancellation and issue a 100% deposit refund (although it could lawfully take up to 45 days to receive the refund). However, they are under *no* obligation to further communicate with you or reply to your letter --- they may very well do neither.

You might consider sending the tablet back *pronto*, rather than discover later that they have unilaterally deducted an inflated retail value for it from your refund.


----------



## Joe236

Rescission letter just sent off certified /return receipt.  I just noticed that it says expected delivery 3 Dec(Saturday)  Did I mess up since no one will probably be there to sign?  It is when I post mark it correct?  I assume I did the letter right.....just said On Contract number ### we are_ exercising our legal right to cancel this contract, and expect full refund.  Signed both the wife and myself.   

Thanks again for all the information here.  I think I will purchase again on the resell market, but have to find a package that is right for us....but I am sure I will not spend $20k!!!!  LoL found this place just in time it appears._


----------



## theo

Joe236 said:


> Rescission letter just sent off certified /return receipt.  I just noticed that it says expected delivery 3 Dec(Saturday)  Did I mess up since no one will probably be there to sign?  It is when I post mark it correct?  I assume I did the letter right.....just said On Contract number ### we are_ exercising our legal right to cancel this contract, and expect full refund.  Signed both the wife and myself.  <snip> _



All that matters is the USPS *postmark date* on your rescission correspondence. It matters not one bit when the correspondence is actually delivered.
This is one reason to have used certified mail --- hard copy *proof* of postmark date was issued to you right then and there at the USPS counter. Well done!


----------



## KatLin42

vlt said:


> I'm chiming in here to say that today I received, via email, our confirmation to rescind - yay!
> 
> My husband and I 'purchased' Wyndham timeshares while on vacation and afterwards felt we had made a mistake so I did an online search looking for info about it all and _THANKFULLY_ found this site and joined.  The information I found here guided me with our rescind letter in time and now we're just waiting for our refund plus instruction on what to do with the FIRE tablet as I had asked in the letter.
> 
> Next step - study all the info available here.
> 
> Virginia
> Canada



We just received ours as well! I forgot to post updates on here as we went but I faxed my lettter and sent a certified copy. The recission was complete before they even received my mailed copy.

I verified everything a few days before receiving the letter by calling account services. I specifically asked the amount credited back (which was correct) and what to do with the Amazon Tablet and Dream Book etc. The woman spoke to a supervisor and assured me that everything was complete and the promo items were ours and we can 'give them to a friend interested in Wyndham' lol. I'm going to verify the funds have been replaced with my financial institution and as long as that is the case, I'll keep the tablet and give it to my kids! 

Congrats on getting out in time as well!


----------



## KatLin42

Joe236 said:


> Rescission letter just sent off certified /return receipt.  I just noticed that it says expected delivery 3 Dec(Saturday)  Did I mess up since no one will probably be there to sign?  It is when I post mark it correct?  I assume I did the letter right.....just said On Contract number ### we are_ exercising our legal right to cancel this contract, and expect full refund.  Signed both the wife and myself.
> 
> Thanks again for all the information here.  I think I will purchase again on the resell market, but have to find a package that is right for us....but I am sure I will not spend $20k!!!!  LoL found this place just in time it appears._



Sorry I'm just seeing all of this!
I'm sure a weight has been lifted off your shoulders as well! 

As I posted above, I sent a fax and a certified copy. My certified copy actually got delayed but that is irrelevant as the postmark date is what counts. Be patient. Once they receive the letter, it seems they get the rescission done quickly. I had a confirmation letter emailed to me within a week. I'm waiting to verify funds have been replaced, but the woman I spoke to had said they were en route and to keep whatever promotional material we would like and to destroy our contracts etc. 

We will also be researching and buying resale in the future. Congrats!


----------



## Joe236

Got my email today.  Contract terminated!   Thanks too all who helped......now to figure out how many points i really need and find a good deal.


----------



## whitewater

Joe236 said:


> Got my email today.  Contract terminated!   Thanks too all who helped......now to figure out how many points i really need and find a good deal.


congrats!  That has to feel good.


----------



## KatLin42

Joe236 said:


> Got my email today.  Contract terminated!   Thanks too all who helped......now to figure out how many points i really need and find a good deal.




CONGRATS!! Dodged a bullet there!


----------



## TUGBrian

outstanding!


----------



## vlt

KatLin42 said:


> We just received ours as well! I forgot to post updates on here as we went but I faxed my lettter and sent a certified copy. The recission was complete before they even received my mailed copy.
> 
> I verified everything a few days before receiving the letter by calling account services. I specifically asked the amount credited back (which was correct) and what to do with the Amazon Tablet and Dream Book etc. The woman spoke to a supervisor and assured me that everything was complete and the promo items were ours and we can 'give them to a friend interested in Wyndham' lol. I'm going to verify the funds have been replaced with my financial institution and as long as that is the case, I'll keep the tablet and give it to my kids!
> 
> Congrats on getting out in time as well!



Thanks!  Just waiting for the refund now.


----------



## idle.hands

vlt said:


> Thanks!  Just waiting for the refund now.


Hello vlt and others.  This post as been so helpful as I too got caught in their deceptive sales pitch.  (being sleep deprived and rushed to get to my flight also didn't help my judgement :-(  )   I feel so dumb for getting suckered.

However, within hours I was back home and emailing the rescission letter. Email was an option on the Californian Wyndham contract I have.  The next day I also sent a cancellation letter to the LV address on the contract via registered mail (called Express post here in Canada as the post office clerk told be that is "registered mail").   I think I may also fax too to be sure!

I am wondering how ya'll were notified that they did cancel the contract AND how long did it take for your deposit to be refunded on your credit card?

Thanks!


----------



## LannyPC

EVE said:


> I am wondering how ya'll were notified that they did cancel the contract AND how long did it take for your deposit to be refunded on your credit card?



Keep in mind that neither the resort nor the sales people are required to notify you.  Rarely do we hear that it does happen.  I guess you will know when your credit card charge is reversed.

They have up to 45 days to refund you but rarely does it take that long.  So there is no need to contact anyone at the resort because likely what will happen is the people there will try to talk you out of rescinding.  Just sit back and wait patiently.


----------



## Braindead

EVE said:


> Hello vlt and others.  This post as been so helpful as I too got caught in their deceptive sales pitch.  (being sleep deprived and rushed to get to my flight also didn't help my judgement :-(  )   I feel so dumb for getting suckered.
> 
> However, within hours I was back home and emailing the rescission letter. Email was an option on the Californian Wyndham contract I have.  The next day I also sent a cancellation letter to the LV address on the contract via registered mail (called Express post here in Canada as the post office clerk told be that is "registered mail").   I think I may also fax too to be sure!
> 
> I am wondering how ya'll were notified that they did cancel the contract AND how long did it take for your deposit to be refunded on your credit card?
> 
> Thanks!


You might get a phone call offering a discounted price or more bonus points if you would not rescind. 

If you don't recognize the phone number calling you for the next week or so I wouldn't answer it .


----------



## Lile05

KatLin42 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are currently staying at Bonnet Creek and went to a sales presentation on Thursday 11/17/16. After listening to all the B.S. our salesman was spewing, my husband fell hook line and sinker for the 'it will pay for itself' line . I'll admit, it sounded like a great deal with huge discounts, maintenance fees paying for themselves and being able to rent units for $2000 with no fees deducted by Wyndham!
> 
> I know, I know... we should have never been in that presentation, but I honestly did want to learn more about Wyndham as it has some awesome locations we want to try.
> 
> So now to the point of my post... After showing my husband everything I found on here (THANK YOU BTW), I've already drafted our cancelation letter and copied the first page of our contract to send to Wyndham Contact Recissions. I should thank Bonnet Creek for letting me print those items free of charge lol. I feel fairly confident that the process will work as it's supposed to thanks to reading everyone's posts on here, but my main concern is what to do with the items given during our purchase? We received an Amazon Fire tablet with a lot of the literature loaded on to it. What should I do with it? Does it need to go back with my letter?
> 
> Also, we were approved for a PayPal credit line for the entire purchase amount. Has anyone had any issues getting that credited back to $0?
> 
> Another stupid move on my part was trying to handle this immediately the next morning by going to the sales department and trying to give it back (the tablet). All that got me was another sit down with our salesman and him blatantly lying about the rescission period. He claimed it was 15 days repeatedly until I called him out and said the contract we signed clearly stated 10. He also gave me his cell number and asked I call him after work hours so he can give me all the tricks to making money of this 'investment' lol.
> 
> So now, we have our letter signed and ready to send and I've found a fax number as well. If anyone could advise as to what to do with all of our literature, I'd greatly appreciate it! I'd also appreciate any additional contact information to follow up this process such as emails or phone numbers.
> 
> Thanks again!



HI would you happen to. Still have that fax number or how did you find it. Same situation and I mailed the letter but wanted to fax as well


----------



## Lile05

Does anyone have the fax number?


----------



## Braindead

Lile05 said:


> Does anyone have the fax number?


702-304-4217 Attention Rescission Department. That used to be in the contract as a Rescinding option with the address but Wyndham took it out.
Let us know if that fax # is no longer good


----------



## rmptn

I too went to Wyndham presentation this past Saturday.  They touted it as an opportunity to figure out why I have never used what I purchased in 2010.  I told them because I was lied to, I had told them the only way I would sign up was if the resorts allowed dogs (I am single and travel with my dog).  They assured me that it was.  Now I have purchased more points because they said I only had 84,000 and that was why even when I did not want to travel with my pet, I could not see available reservations other than studios.  (I had VIP points for 2 years and tried to book for me and my sister - unsuccessfully).  They said many places allow dogs now but I would have to go thru Wyndham partners.  I tried today to make a reservation, I found out, not many options for pets and not where I wanted to travel in the near future.  I was also advised that it would cost me more points than if I booked a resort - WHAT?

Anyway, I have 10 days to cancel the contract and I see forums saying you need specific information in the letter, however, I could not locate the specific information needed.  What besides my name & contract number do I need in the letter to cancel my contract?

Thank you.
P.S. I am also getting rid of my original 84, 000 points in Old Town, Alexandria since they told me it is no longer considered DC and was dropped in the ranking.  Now National Harbor in Maryland is considered DC.  That is funny because Old Town is much closer to downtown
DC than the National Harbor.


----------



## Jan M.

rmptn said:


> P.S. I am also getting rid of my original 84, 000 points in Old Town, Alexandria since they told me it is no longer considered DC and was dropped in the ranking. Now National Harbor in Maryland is considered DC. That is funny because Old Town is much closer to downtown
> DC than the National Harbor



Another one of their lies! Old Town Alexandria is much more convenient to do DC than National Harbor. Don't get rid of it because of what they told you. OTA is still very much in demand, it is much easier to find reservations at National Harbor than OTA.


----------



## rmptn

Jan M. said:


> Another one of their lies! Old Town Alexandria is much more convenient to do DC than National Harbor. Don't get rid of it because of what they told you. OTA is still very much in demand, it is much easier to find reservations at National Harbor than OTA.


I am getting rid of it - I had it since 2010 and was never able to use it, they said because I only have 84,000 points.  I need dog friendly vacations otherwise I pay as much for a dog sitter.


----------



## rmptn

I need to know the exact info I need in my letter to cancel the Midtown Manhatten points I just purchased Saturday.  

I do not believe anything they say anymore - it is considered the highest ranking because it's in the middle of a city?????  Yet the sales person let slip they all bought somewhere in the South due to the low maintenance fees?  So why exactly do you need to buy a popular location?  or what I was told was a high ranking location?


----------



## Braindead

rmptn said:


> I need to know the exact info I need in my letter to cancel the Midtown Manhatten points I just purchased Saturday.
> 
> I do not believe anything they say anymore - it is considered the highest ranking because it's in the middle of a city?????  Yet the sales person let slip they all bought somewhere in the South due to the low maintenance fees?  So why exactly do you need to buy a popular location?  or what I was told was a high ranking location?


Rescission information should be on the last page of the contract just above your signature. Keep the rescission letter simple.
I am/ We are canceling contract number _ _ _ _ _ _ _ purchased at _ _ _ _ _ _ Resort
Sign and date.
Print name

Just make sure everyone that is on and signed the contract also signs and dates the rescission letter.
Use USPS certified mail so you can track delivery and print confirmation that it was delivered.


----------



## Braindead

Post#14 on page 1 of this thread has both addresses the cancellation can be mailed to


----------



## rmptn

Braindead said:


> Rescission information should be on the last page of the contract just above your signature. Keep the rescission letter simple.
> I am/ We are canceling contract number _ _ _ _ _ _ _ purchased at _ _ _ _ _ _ Resort
> Sign and date.
> Print name
> 
> Just make sure everyone that is on and signed the contract also signs and dates the rescission letter.
> Use USPS certified mail so you can track delivery and print confirmation that it was delivered.


Thank you.


----------



## rmptn

Braindead said:


> Post#14 on page 1 of this thread has both addresses the cancellation can be mailed to


Thank you.


----------



## jwalk03

rmptn said:


> I need to know the exact info I need in my letter to cancel the Midtown Manhatten points I just purchased Saturday.
> 
> I do not believe anything they say anymore - it is considered the highest ranking because it's in the middle of a city?????  Yet the sales person let slip they all bought somewhere in the South due to the low maintenance fees?  So why exactly do you need to buy a popular location?  or what I was told was a high ranking location?



The sales people are lying.  THEY ALL claim to be VIP Owners to convince you how great it is.  They are not.

Points are points regardless of which resort they are deeded at, unless you need ARP- since you only get this at your home resort in more instances.


----------



## rmptn

Received my rescission confirmation yesterday.  Thank you everyone for assisting me with the canceling this contract.


----------



## Backnine39

This maybe something new but there is an actual notice of cancellation letter in your package with clear instructions on where to send the notice to, Both addresses PO box and office. Plus instructions on how to send it.  

Mind you.  Its buried in the package.  I mean BURIED.  

There's even a legal disclaimer in the bottom of the letter stating prospective buyer MUST be provided a copy of the notice of cancellation.


----------



## Spiderboy

Hi all—

I'm new to this forum, but not to timeshare ownership, as I've been a Worldmark owner since 2000. Six thousand credits, a total that's never changed.

I agreed to buy a timeshare upgrade in Anaheim on Friday, April 27 (to 11,000 credits and various other benefits) for about $14,000, and almost immediately regretted it. I decided to rescind as soon as I realized that the timeshare resale market generally pays quite poorly. So on Monday, April 30, I sent two letters to the Wyndham/Worldmark Rescission department. In both cases I included a letter and the Notice of Cancellation form. The letter essentially restated the statement on the cancellation form. I made sure my member number, the contract number, and the date of purchase was on each document (letter and form). The first was sent priority mail, signature confirmation, and arrived in Orlando on Friday, May 4. The second was sent priority mail, certified, and arrived in Orlando on Wednesday, May 2. I made a slight error on the contract number on the first letter (a leading zero omitted), part of the reason I sent the second letter later in the day.

On the same day (April 30), I also faxed the same letter and cancellation form twice to the the number provided on the Cancellation form--first time with the contract number error, and the second time with the correct contract number. I called Wyndham on Wednesday, May 2, and got confirmation that the rescission was accepted and in process the day before. (Under CA law, the faxed rescission was enough, as it states in the Notice of Cancellation form.)

I made no notes, so I called again on Friday, May 4, and made notes, including the first name of the person I talked to. This time, I was told that  the "rescission has been accepted and is in progress," and had been since May 1. The man I spoke to also had a record of the fact I called another rep on Wednesday, and what she had recorded. I wrote that all down and took a photo of my (dated) notes after the call was over.  I also have the receipts for the postage, and the certified receipt, as well the complete tracking history saved from USPS (including the name of the person who signed for the priority mail at Wyndham).

I have not yet received any confirmation that the rescission process is complete. And I am fortunate I made no deposit, but rather would have had the deposit (over $8K) assigned to my new Wyndham credit card (which I think I no longer want).

I am nonetheless a nervous nellie at heart, and the fact that I fell for this timeshare expansion sale again (a repeat of three years ago, when I also rescinded within a week after a CA purchase, with no problems) still unsettles me. So I'm just wondering if anyone has had problems with Worldmark or Wyndham rescission, when they've done it within the legal time period (for California, where I also live, it is seven days).


----------



## taterhed

AFAIK, there have been no problems with appropriately executed rescisions by WM or Wyndham. 

You should be fine.

A letter with contract #, 'rescind' and signatures, postmarked within the dates and sent via the designated method to the correct address should go thru without a hitch.

They have no requirement to notify you need only to comply with (appropriate) state law.
Congrats.....sounds like you dodged the bullet.


----------



## Spiderboy

Thanks.  Though with a phone number and email, I can check on the status of the rescission relatively easily myself. Wyndham/Worldmark's financial services reps have been very helpful so far, fortunately.


----------



## Spiderboy

Just a note that Wyndham/Worldmark sent me the official rescission letter today—just one week after I sent in my letters and faxes. That seems a lot faster than the last time I rescinded, and about the same wait a few other people in this thread experienced.


----------



## Baby Jane

Joe236 said:


> Ok, so it looks like we just pretty much got the same deal, and after feeling like we were pressured into moving on a deal that would not be there later, we caved.   Knowing during the signing I had 5 days to cancel allows me to come home and regroup.  My question is how do I go about getting the same package/better on the resale area.  They made it sound we could only get to VIP if we purchase 400,000 points and the only way to get the Wyndham Club Access was through them.
> 
> I guess I should be rescinding as well it seems.


You can only get VIP through them. You can get access on resale. It takes about 15 to 20 years to recoup the cost of developer points. It is all able to be to be transferred.


----------



## KaylaD

Please help I do understand this may be an old thread but my husband and I have fallen victim to the Wyndham scam from New Orleans avenue resort presentation. They promised us extremely discounted tickets to the zoo and aquarium for attending the 90 minute session .. so 5 hours later and several “no thank you’s” we are signing for a 6 month no interest and no payment timeshare plan. It all seemed too good to be true and we feel so stupid for doing it. We did this on Saturday 6-9-18 and when we got home we have beentrying to call our rep to talk and find out info on what’s going on with the $20,000 we spent and he will not return our calls. I’ve called multiple other numbers too. I found the way to cancel and typed up my letter on 6-15-18.. day 6..... and I couldn’t send it till today due to the post office being closed all weekend. I’m in panic mode all because of two days .. Saturday andSunday .... I finally got an email to send the letter to as well but I found it today 6-18-18 ... what if they don’t approve it?What do we do? I’ve been trying to find outwhat to do.. it’s not like I’ve been sittinghere not doing anything, I can’t help thepost office is closed and the numbers I’vecalled are Monday through Friday as well.I’m freaking out! Is their 7 day periodbusiness days or actual 7 days? Can some shed some light on this while I waitimpatiently for their response.


----------



## Passepartout

See my response to your other post. No need to double post. It can't hurt to mail the letter today. It's the best you can do.

Jim


----------



## Cyrus24

The letter was sent and postmarked today?  All you can do is wait.  The day count is generally without regard to weekends and holidays.  You could certainly argue that it was dropped in the box on 6/16/18.


----------



## KaylaD

Cyrus24 said:


> The letter was sent and postmarked today?  All you can do is wait.  The day count is generally without regard to weekends and holidays.  You could certainly argue that it was dropped in the box on 6/16/18.



Yeah my letter was typed and signed on the 15th and it’s on the actual rescind paper but when I went up there to drop it they were closed and not reopened till Monday (today) so I had no other choice! I feel that I am screwed and their fraudulent company will get away with doing this to a young family and I am physically sick waiting and reading all the reviews of this company!


----------



## Passepartout

KaylaD said:


> Yeah my letter was typed and signed on the 15th and it’s on the actual rescind paper


They MIGHT (no guarantee) go by the date on the letter as showing that your INTENT was to rescind within the legitimate time frame, but it's a long shot.


----------



## KaylaD

Passepartout said:


> They MIGHT (no guarantee) go by the date on the letter as showing that your INTENT was to rescind within the legitimate time frame, but it's a long shot.


That’s what I’m truly hoping and praying for!


----------



## Lisa P

For any reader's benefit, I'd just say... rescinding is not done in person, by phone, or by email.  It is done by regular *postal mail*, preferably certified mail.  Other approaches waste your time and energy - they are generally not in the protection laws or in your contract because what is written is King.

State laws where the timeshare is purchased will determine your consumer protections regarding timeshare purchases.  In some states, Saturdays and/or Sundays do not "count" in the number of days you have to get a postmark on your rescission letter.  In some states, all calendar days are counted, regardless of whether the post office is open or not.  You should know that in many locations, mail that is dropped into a mail slot inside the lobby of a post office (ex., a Saturday when the counter is closed) _*may*_ still be postmarked that day (or not).  If it was me, and that date mattered, I would put one letter into the mail slot ASAP and follow with a copy sent by certified mail as soon as the post office was again open.

Kayla, I hope that by sending your letter now, it will work out for you.  No harm in trying.


----------



## KaylaD

Lisa P said:


> For any reader's benefit, I'd just say... rescinding is not done in person, by phone, or by email.  It is done by regular *postal mail*, preferably certified mail.  Other approaches waste your time and energy - they are generally not in the protection laws or in your contract because what is written is King.
> 
> State laws where the timeshare is purchased will determine your consumer protections regarding timeshare purchases.  In some states, Saturdays and/or Sundays do not "count" in the number of days you have to get a postmark on your rescission letter.  In some states, all calendar days are counted, regardless of whether the post office is open or not.  You should know that in many locations, mail that is dropped into a mail slot inside the lobby of a post office (ex., a Saturday when the counter is closed) _*may*_ still be postmarked that day (or not).  If it was me, and that date mattered, I would put one letter into the mail slot ASAP and follow with a copy sent by certified mail as soon as the post office was again open.
> 
> Kayla, I hope that by sending your letter now, it will work out for you.  No harm in trying.


You are right I should have dropped the letter on Friday anyway and then went back Monday and sent it certified . But this sorry company probably would have thrown it out anyway. Still trying to have hope! I called PayPal credit where they took out a line of credit for the down payment and they told me if they don’t approve it then I can dispute the charge. At least give them a headache too


----------



## Passepartout

KaylaD said:


> You are right I should have dropped the letter on Friday anyway and then went back Monday and sent it certified . But this sorry company probably would have thrown it out anyway. Still trying to have hope! I called PayPal credit where they took out a line of credit for the down payment and they told me *if they don’t approve it then I can dispute the charge. At least give them a headache too*


Let's cross that bridge when (if) we come to it. I truly believe that if push comes to shove, you can show that you made a good-faith effort to rescind within the allowable time period, and frankly were an unwilling buyer in the first place (not that ANYONE goes to presentations prepared to buy). You might get calls from the salesweasel trying to talk you out of the rescission. Ordinarily, we say to NEVER answer their calls. They have answers to any argument you can come up with, but I think in your case, that you are just angry enough about it- and the rescission period is over anyway, that you are pretty much immune from their 'charms'. If they DO call (no guarantee), you'll know that they got the letter and that the rescission is in process. No call could mean that the next contact might be a 'Welcome to Wyndham' letter. We just don't know. 

Fingers crossed

Jim


----------



## taterhed

A quick note....

I'm certainly not trying to make things worse or trying to start an argument or anything of the sort.
Wyndham is not necessarily the best company out there, but calling them 'sorry' isn't a path I'd start down if I were you.

Many folks here on TUG started just like you.  They heard a sales pitch--some of it true, some of it....well, more sales than truth.  But they, like you, wanted an opportunity to spend time with their families or friends and have a better vacation. You signed a contract with eyes wide open....and laws to provide you with the right to rescind.  You are not alone.  Many folks here have learned to love timeshares....despite starting with a developer purchase.

I understand that you made a good attempt to rescind....I wish you much luck and hope it comes out ok....but vilifying the company won't  help you. 

If you end up being an owner... let's hope your rescission request is honored...you'll need to learn how to use and enjoy what you bought.  Timeshares really do offer a great opportunity to enjoy your vacations and Wyndham resorts have a lot to offer.

The worst case scenario here isn't being 'stuck' with what you bought....it's letting it ruin your outlook and experiences on vacations; the time when you're supposed to have fun and relax and regenerate.

So, again, my heart goes out to you.  I wish you success with the rescission letter.  But, if you become a Wyndham owner now or buy another timeshare in the future.....please learn from the great folks here at TUG how to make the most of your timeshare and vacation plans.

Trust me:  making vacation plans because you already paid for them.....isn't the worst problem in the world #firstworldproblems  and can bring your family closer if you let it.

cheers.


----------



## Braindead

Lisa P said:


> For any reader's benefit, I'd just say... rescinding is not done in person, by phone, or by email.  It is done by regular *postal mail*, preferably certified mail.  Other approaches waste your time and energy - they are generally not in the protection laws or in your contract because what is written is King.
> 
> State laws where the timeshare is purchased will determine your consumer protections regarding timeshare purchases.  In some states, Saturdays and/or Sundays do not "count" in the number of days you have to get a postmark on your rescission letter.  In some states, all calendar days are counted, regardless of whether the post office is open or not.  You should know that in many locations, mail that is dropped into a mail slot inside the lobby of a post office (ex., a Saturday when the counter is closed) _*may*_ still be postmarked that day (or not).  If it was me, and that date mattered, I would put one letter into the mail slot ASAP and follow with a copy sent by certified mail as soon as the post office was again open.
> 
> Kayla, I hope that by sending your letter now, it will work out for you.  No harm in trying.


I pretty sure my last Wyndham contract specifically stated CERTIFIED mail. A contract a couple of years ago also accepted a faxed rescission but I don’t think the fax number shows anymore but diffferent state laws may effect on legal ways to rescind


----------



## bendadin

I rescinded via fax on Friday. I also used FedEx and USPS certified mail on the same day and those letters were received yesterday. This morning my account shows the PICs and excess RT had been removed, my program fee had been rolled back, and my additional programs had been amended. We also walked in the door before we headed out and told them that we were rescinding. They told us to follow the instructions in the contract and thank you very much for returning the Amazon Fire. Now, had they listened to our wishes last week, it would have saved a lot of hassle and backtracking.

But in the end, this doesn't dissuade us or sour us on Wyndham (well okay, no sales update ever again for us.)


----------



## Richelle

Joe236 said:


> Ok, so it looks like we just pretty much got the same deal, and after feeling like we were pressured into moving on a deal that would not be there later, we caved.   Knowing during the signing I had 5 days to cancel allows me to come home and regroup.  My question is how do I go about getting the same package/better on the resale area.  They made it sound we could only get to VIP if we purchase 400,000 points and the only way to get the Wyndham Club Access was through them.
> 
> I guess I should be rescinding as well it seems.



You have to have minimum of 400k eligible points to be VIP.  PIC points are eligible.  I posted a new Thread called "Minimum purchase to enroll a PIC that explains it", but in a nutshell, i bought a fixed week on ebay for $28 total (including closing and transfer costs).  I made a retail purchase through Wyndham corporate and enrolled that fixed week into the PIC Plus program.  That fixed week gets me 254,000 pits that are eligible for VIP status and bookings.  If you buy (2) three bedroom fixed weeks on ebay and buy a small package through corporate ($10k, give to take a couple thousand depending on what you buy and what you negotiate), you can have Silver VIP for that price.  You still have to pay the maintenance fees for both the fixed weeks and the Wyndham program fee of 58 cents per 1,000 points, but the MF per 1k points is cheaper if you keep the maintenance fees under $850 a year.  Also, that 254,000 points cost me $28.  If I would have bought those points straight up, it would have cost me at least $50k at the resort.  

You should still rescind.  I still recommend ebay if VIP, Club Pass, and Plus Partners is not important to you.  If you want to use those PIC points for booking, it' an $89 fee per fixed week and there is a process to do that.  You do not have to pay the fee to have them eligible for VIP status.


----------



## taterhed

Joe236 said:


> Ok, so it looks like we just pretty much got the same deal, and after feeling like we were pressured into moving on a deal that would not be there later, we caved.   Knowing during the signing I had 5 days to cancel allows me to come home and regroup.  My question is how do I go about getting the same package/better on the resale area.  They made it sound we could only get to VIP if we purchase 400,000 points and the only way to get the Wyndham Club Access was through them.
> 
> I guess I should be rescinding as well it seems.



IMHO:

*What you should do is rescind now*....

Why?  Because you've only heard one side of the story.  The 'sales' story.  And that story has many versions and translations, _*but it's only part of the truth....and only partly truthful.   *_

Welcome to TUG:  come on in and look around.  Learn from the many folks here that have expert knowledge and personal experience. You're not alone.  Here's a suggestion:


Take your time.  Find out what fits your vacation needs and goals and what's entailed in owning and using a timeshare effectively.
Get some advice.  Figure out what will work for you--and what won't. Get advice, options and find out what's a cost-effective ownership for you.  (if any!)
Carefully choose and study before you buy.  Buying what you need and buying it right the first time is what the game is all about.  After the developer prices, everything looks like a bargain.  But, the devil is in the details.

Cheers and congrats on finding TUG


----------



## paxsarah

Richelle said:


> You have to have minimum of 400k eligible points to be VIP...





taterhed said:


> IMHO:
> *What you should do is rescind now*....



Just to point out that although the information you both posted was informative, it was in response to a post from 2016. (Spoiler alert: he successfully rescinded. Yay!)


----------



## taterhed

paxsarah said:


> Just to point out that although the information you both posted was informative, it was in response to a post from 2016. (Spoiler alert: he successfully rescinded. Yay!)



psffft. 

What is up with these 'walking dead' zombie posts......on the end of old threads????
I'm a goof.  Like a lemming.

I swear, there have been a slew of posters jumping on old(er) posts and commenting on rescinding and cnx letters etc......  
Guess I'll scan a bit more carefully.

In any case, the advice is good.......just dated?


----------



## Lisa P

Rob, guests visiting TUG have resurrected this thread multiple times in the last 2 years, by adding a related question rather than starting a new thread to ask their questions.  Most of our responses have been to those newbie questions.  You looked back and saw an earlier post and responded to that too, in an effort to be helpful.  That's being a Tugger.

Not a lemming...


----------



## Richelle

paxsarah said:


> Just to point out that although the information you both posted was informative, it was in response to a post from 2016. (Spoiler alert: he successfully rescinded. Yay!)


Oops!  Lol


----------



## PJH48

Would you mind sharing the letter you send so I have the proper wording?

Also I couldn’t find the fax number anywhere. 



KatLin42 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are currently staying at Bonnet Creek and went to a sales presentation on Thursday 11/17/16. After listening to all the B.S. our salesman was spewing, my husband fell hook line and sinker for the 'it will pay for itself' line . I'll admit, it sounded like a great deal with huge discounts, maintenance fees paying for themselves and being able to rent units for $2000 with no fees deducted by Wyndham!
> 
> I know, I know... we should have never been in that presentation, but I honestly did want to learn more about Wyndham as it has some awesome locations we want to try.
> 
> So now to the point of my post... After showing my husband everything I found on here (THANK YOU BTW), I've already drafted our cancelation letter and copied the first page of our contract to send to Wyndham Contact Recissions. I should thank Bonnet Creek for letting me print those items free of charge lol. I feel fairly confident that the process will work as it's supposed to thanks to reading everyone's posts on here, but my main concern is what to do with the items given during our purchase? We received an Amazon Fire tablet with a lot of the literature loaded on to it. What should I do with it? Does it need to go back with my letter?
> 
> Also, we were approved for a PayPal credit line for the entire purchase amount. Has anyone had any issues getting that credited back to $0?
> 
> Another stupid move on my part was trying to handle this immediately the next morning by going to the sales department and trying to give it back (the tablet). All that got me was another sit down with our salesman and him blatantly lying about the rescission period. He claimed it was 15 days repeatedly until I called him out and said the contract we signed clearly stated 10. He also gave me his cell number and asked I call him after work hours so he can give me all the tricks to making money of this 'investment' lol.
> 
> So now, we have our letter signed and ready to send and I've found a fax number as well. If anyone could advise as to what to do with all of our literature, I'd greatly appreciate it! I'd also appreciate any additional contact information to follow up this process such as emails or phone numbers.
> 
> Thanks again!





KatLin42 said:


> CONGRATS!! Dodged a bullet there!


----------



## Passepartout

PJH48 said:


> Would you mind sharing the letter you send so I have the proper wording?
> 
> Also I couldn’t find the fax number anywhere.


No need for 'proper wording'. Just include the contract #, the date signed, and signatures of all that signed the contract. Much has been argued either way, but we prefer that USPS Certified with return receipt gives YOU the best proof of both that you mailed it on time AND that it was received and signed for. The instructions are near the end of your contract. Follow them exactly.


----------



## Braindead

Braindead said:


> Rescission information should be on the last page of the contract just above your signature. Keep the rescission letter simple.
> I am/ We are canceling contract number _ _ _ _ _ _ _ purchased at _ _ _ _ _ _ Resort
> Sign and date.
> Print name
> 
> Just make sure everyone that is on and signed the contract also signs and dates the rescission letter.
> Use USPS certified mail so you can track delivery and print confirmation that it was delivered.





Braindead said:


> 702-304-4217 Attention Rescission Department. That used to be in the contract as a Rescinding option with the address but Wyndham took it out.
> Let us know if that fax # is no longer good


 I would recommend sending Certified NO return receipt. There’s been confusion and anxiety on return receipt because if you send it to the PO Box in might sit there for a few days. Send certified track it and print that off for proof of rescinding date.


----------



## Braindead

PJH48 said:


> Would you mind sharing the letter you send so I have the proper wording?
> 
> Also I couldn’t find the fax number anywhere.


I screwed up posting and didn’t respond  to you. Just read my previous post.


----------



## taterhed

Braindead said:


> I would recommend sending Certified NO return receipt. There’s been confusion and anxiety on return receipt because if you send it to the PO Box in might sit there for a few days. Send certified track it and print that off for proof of rescinding date.



Certified mail is adequate.

Whether the recipient actually collects the mail---is totally irrelevant.  If you have a copy of the document, the mailing receipt mailed inside the deadline....then you are good (unless the seller receives a defective document).  Claims that 'we didn't receive the document in time' are not valid.  Check the law.  Postmark date establishes the time.


----------



## Braindead

taterhed said:


> Certified mail is adequate.
> 
> Whether the recipient actually collects the mail---is totally irrelevant.  If you have a copy of the document, the mailing receipt mailed inside the deadline....then you are good (unless the seller receives a defective document).  Claims that 'we didn't receive the document in time' are not valid.  Check the law.  Postmark date establishes the time.


Agree 100%!!  That’s why I advise Certified NO return receipt. It doesn’t matter how long it takes Wyndham to pickup the mail.
Just track the certified letter and print off ounce its delivered.  That’s all the proof you need for postmark date and that Wyndham received the letter. Postmark date is the day of rescission no argument there.


----------



## HitchHiker71

There's a sticky in one section on how to cancel/rescind a timeshare contract here:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-rescind-cancel-my-timeshare-purchase.189301/

I think this same sticky should exist in every sub-forum, as people often come to the specific timeshare forum in search of advice for that specific timeshare company for rescission.  Just my two cents of course.


----------



## krissygov

Hi all just joined TUG and this chat forum seems very enlightening. Just to be sure I have not missed a step...We signed our contract with Wyndham on 9/2/18, we sent a rescinded letter on the 5th. Per our contract we had 10 days to do so. I went to our UPS store and sent the letter and Kindle back via certified mail. I sent to the Las Vegas address. To confirm there is no phone number I can call to verify that they received everything within the 10 day time frame? Of course this makes me a little nervous as I am receiving phone calls now welcoming us to the Wyndham family...


----------



## Passepartout

krissygov said:


> Hi all just joined TUG and this chat forum seems very enlightening. Just to be sure I have not missed a step...We signed our contract with Wyndham on 9/2/18, we sent a rescinded letter on the 5th. Per our contract we had 10 days to do so. I went to our UPS store and sent the letter and Kindle back via certified mail. I sent to the Las Vegas address. To confirm there is no phone number I can call to verify that they received everything within the 10 day time frame? Of course this makes me a little nervous as I am receiving phone calls now welcoming us to the Wyndham family...


They are under no obligation to inform you of the progress of your rescission- but they ARE obligated to process the rescission. I think you will be fine. I suspect that the reason you're getting the welcome calls is that the two departments- sales and rescission- don't know what the other is doing. Just keep the receipt showing that you sent the letter off in time if it should come up.- or for that matter, should you get a bill for the Kindle. Sending a copy of the shipping receipt should end any confusion.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## JaxSig

thanks to this blog. I really appreciate this thread. Because of this thread only, I had a confidence to rescind, when I signed the paper, there were so many lies and I read so many true reviews. I sent rescind letter by signing and my rescind prcocess has been done. Rescind process is way easier than dealing with those sales people. thanks again.


----------



## 55plus

Congratulations on saving tens of thousands of dollars.


----------

